# ReOpening My File and Required Documents



## wedge1 (9 Jan 2015)

So I am in the process of reopening my file, I was told to re-apply on the forces.ca website, which I have done, I just want to know if I'm going to have to gather up all my transcripts and documents again?  My file was closed last April I believe so I don't know if they will still have those on their system.  It's no big deal to get everything again, it's just time and money getting the transcripts so I would rather start that process now if I need to.  The automatic confirmation email said I won't hear anything until after the 15th due to system upgrades.

It's no big deal either way, I just want this to go as smooth as possible.  Also if I could save thirty bucks on a transcript that would be nice too.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Jan 2015)

Yes you will need to resubmit as the folks who receive and process the online applications are typically not in the same location as your old hard copy file (if it still exists).  As well the RC's destroy old/closed files after certain periods of time, as they have a finite amount of space.


----------



## wedge1 (10 Jan 2015)

Thanks.  Kind of what I figured, I'll start ordering up the transcripts again.


----------



## DAA (12 Jan 2015)

wedge1 said:
			
		

> So I am in the process of reopening my file, I was told to re-apply on the forces.ca website, which I have done, I just want to know if I'm going to have to gather up all my transcripts and documents again?  My file was closed last April I believe so I don't know if they will still have those on their system.  It's no big deal to get everything again, it's just time and money getting the transcripts so I would rather start that process now if I need to.  The automatic confirmation email said I won't hear anything until after the 15th due to system upgrades.
> 
> It's no big deal either way, I just want this to go as smooth as possible.  Also if I could save thirty bucks on a transcript that would be nice too.



If your file was closed last Apr (ie; Apr 14), then there is NO requirement for you to reapply online again and your CFRC can just "re-open" your file and continue on where they left off.   The ONLY time you have to reapply online, is if your previous application to the CAF has been CLOSED for more than one year.  Anyhow, once your application is reopened, they should be able to pull your file and tell you what documentation they require to continue the process.


----------



## wedge1 (13 Jan 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> If your file was closed last Apr (ie; Apr 14), then there is NO requirement for you to reapply online again and your CFRC can just "re-open" your file and continue on where they left off.   The ONLY time you have to reapply online, is if your previous application to the CAF has been CLOSED for more than one year.  Anyhow, once your application is reopened, they should be able to pull your file and tell you what documentation they require to continue the process.



I was told I had to re-apply online because I am applying for NCM positions and my initial application was for DEO.  I'm awaiting a few replies to confirm and will give my local CFRC a call come Monday if I haven't heard anything.  

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stumpy Goat (29 Oct 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to the site and just had a quick question.  I am finally going to pursuit my dream of being in the CF.  I applied last year and got to the point where i was going for my medical and interview, but had a family emergency arise and could not continue the process.  I am finally able to go through with it but don't know what would be the better route.  Re-apply? Or see if they can re-open my file.  

Any input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2016)

Stumpy Goat said:
			
		

> I applied last year and got to the point where i was going for my medical and interview, but had a family emergency arise and could not continue the process.  I am finally able to go through with it but don't know what would be the better route.  Re-apply? Or see if they can re-open my file.



From a CAF Recruiter,



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> If your file was closed last Apr (ie; Apr 14), then there is NO requirement for you to reapply online again and your CFRC can just "re-open" your file and continue on where they left off.   The ONLY time you have to reapply online, is if your previous application to the CAF has been CLOSED for more than one year.  Anyhow, once your application is reopened, they should be able to pull your file and tell you what documentation they require to continue the process.



For reference, perhaps,

Re-apply or re-open file?

will be merged with,

ReOpening My File 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/117513.0


----------



## Stumpy Goat (29 Oct 2016)

Thank you for the fast response mariomike!


----------



## mariomike (29 Oct 2016)

Stumpy Goat said:
			
		

> Thank you for the fast response mariomike!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Stumpy Goat (1 Nov 2016)

Had to submit an application again but! The process has started, and I am excited to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Stumpy Goat (9 Nov 2016)

*UPDATE*  Going to have a medical scheduled when they receive my file from London!


----------



## Stumpy Goat (21 Jan 2017)

Did my medical on Jan 17th, and Interview on the 18th.  No speed bumps (knock on wood) so far! just have to hand in my college transcript next week and then we wait!  

Beyond happy with how things are moving right now.


----------



## PandemicStrange (21 Jan 2017)

Stumpy Goat said:
			
		

> Did my medical on Jan 17th, and Interview on the 18th.  No speed bumps (knock on wood) so far! just have to hand in my college transcript next week and then we wait!
> 
> Beyond happy with how things are moving right now.



Nice dude. Good luck.


----------



## Stumpy Goat (21 Jan 2017)

Thanks! Very excited to get that call or email!


----------

